# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Maze 4 Your Life VB6 [REBORN]

## aswanmatt

Hello everyone,
This is my first post, it is a simple
graphical VB6 game.
i hope you enjoy.

Download Link : -link removed by moderator-

PLEASE RATE  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

I removed your link. Please upload the file via the attachment manager on VBForums.

----------


## paullarry

hey, upload your link in a file, i want to see this video mate

----------

